# Dose deer like to eat pears???



## onesmokinduramax (Dec 12, 2007)

I know the love Apples. But what about pears? I can get alot of pears at my dads place to throw out for the deer will they eat them? Or should i just stick with the apples?


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

you cant go wrong with the apples but deer like pears also ive got an old orchard right behind my house and the deer will hit the apples but when the pears start to drop it seems like they all flock to those trees untill they are done falling..


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

my hunting grounds have a ton of apple and a few pear trees and I have nioticed also that the deer seem to perfer the pears over the apples


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Pears!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Just finished picking up two garbage cans of pears tonight. Moved into a new place last weekend and it has a huge tree loaded with pears. One of the branches broke off last night from the weight of all the fruit. You know where they are going! I've never seen a tree so big with that much fruit. Glad to know I can fatten up the deer before harvest!


----------

